# One good turn on a DL-1 deserves another.



## blackhawknj (Apr 30, 2017)

I acquired a second 22" Raleigh DL-1 courtesy of Craigslist. This time I  only had to drive about 90 minutes over to Pennsylvania.. Hub stamped 12-78 so a late one, no white flash on the rear fender, came with a bolt on CPSC red reflector. India made tires. Came with a new Brooks B-66 saddle plus a gentle used B-66-which is now on my first Dl-1. And a Brooks stamped leatherette saddle bag.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 1, 2017)

looking forward to photos


----------

